
Ask HN: I work from home and my dog looks depressed - lsiunsuex
As the title says. I fortunately was able to score a web development job from home a couple of months ago. I love it and have no complaints.<p>But my dog? Not so much. I have meetings; I have work to do; I can&#x27;t play with him all day. 4 year old american bulldog &#x2F; pitbull mix.<p>I make it a point to take him to a walk at the dog park on lunch pending the weather.<p>I give him a little food when I have lunch or a snack.<p>But otherwise, he lays there looking all depressed all day.<p>What&#x27;d you do when working from home?
======
neduma
looks depressed does not mean it actually depressed. There was recent article
in The Atlantic about dog’s eye contact _. Your dog is million times better
position than the dogs are alone in pretty much 9-5 period including mine.
Having said that, Today is Friday, I came home and went with dog in nearby
park in a toasty California sun..

_
[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/06/domestic...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/06/domestication-
gave-dogs-two-new-eye-muscles/591868/)

